# Taking of bark



## Syphacii (Nov 1, 2012)

I was just wondering wether their was an easy way to entirly take the bark of a fork with out damaging it to much. I've tried just using a knife but that always takes a long time and leaves the fork damaged.


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Depends on the wood. If it's willow you can scrape it off with the back of your knife (given it's sharp). It comes off easiest when it's still fresh.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. A green fork will strip easy. Peels under the blade with little to no damage.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some wood just takes a little time and extra care, but it is a labor of love. The finished product always makes the effort worth while.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

U could always do "bark on" forks. That way u dont have to worry about damaging it, when removing bark


----------

